# Asian strategy games



## MountainSage (Dec 8, 2003)

Look for a website to acquire some strategy games like Japanese GO etc.  I'm not much of a computer person so please keep it simple.

Mountainsage


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2003)

What are some others besides go? I think the only other Oriental game that comes to my mind is Chinese checkers!


----------



## KumaSan (Jan 6, 2004)

I've got a ton of links at home about go. Right now I'm at work, and one that comes to mind is sensei's. There's another good one here that uses java to help teach you. If you want, I'll post more links later.

Arnisador, there's also shogi, which is more like the Japanese equivalent to chess. My wife plays, but I tend to stick with go.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 7, 2004)

I played Shogi when I was a kid living in Japan.  I don't remember how to read the tiles or play anymore, though.

Supposedly, Go is the more difficult game.  I remember seeing Go matches on TV.  Real quiet.  Real long.  Real boring if you didn't know how to play.  And I didn't 

Cthulhu


----------



## KumaSan (Jan 7, 2004)

You've got that right. Go looks like abstract art if you don't understand the rules. However, with a little study, you can begin to see the shapes forming and the overall strategy. Then it gets even more confusing. When I was playing regularly, I got all the way down to about 17th kyu. Now I'm probably back up over 20th. Time to drag out the old goban I guess...


----------



## moving target (Mar 5, 2004)

Well there's also "Chinese Chess" that game where you have cannons and elephants and the center of the board is divided by a river.

Hate that game though


----------



## milkydoo (Apr 19, 2004)

Sokoban is what you want.  It is 100% brain melting fun!  There is the original, plus a zillion copycats, some free, some not.  I have no idea which one is the best, but I wouldn't have a problem paying the $16 for the original.  It's a great brain game.

http://www.sourcecode.se/sokoban/

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=sokoban&btnG=Search


----------



## mrhnau (May 9, 2006)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I played Shogi when I was a kid living in Japan.  I don't remember how to read the tiles or play anymore, though.
> 
> Supposedly, Go is the more difficult game.  I remember seeing Go matches on TV.  Real quiet.  Real long.  Real boring if you didn't know how to play.  And I didn't
> 
> Cthulhu


I learned Shogi at a summer school from a fellow japanese classmate. Playing european chess is just not the same anymore. the sad part is that noone I know here plays it! Playing online is ok I guess, but nothing like playing IRL. so much more fun...

funny story... I could never find a board. My Japanese friend drew me up one that I played with. I searched all over, and could not find one until I went to Epcot and visited the Japan center. Good stuff!



> Well there's also "Chinese Chess" that game where you have cannons and elephants and the center of the board is divided by a river.
> 
> Hate that game though



Played that too, just never enjoyed it as much as Shogi.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 9, 2006)

A few more for Go

GoProblems.com - for learning and improving your game

Dragon Go Server - for playing online


----------

